# En la loma del orto (orto)



## clares3

Hola
Alguien, en otro hilo, ha usado esta expresión y se ha excusado porque es muy vulgar. No lo puedo entender pues orto tiene dos signficados en español de por acá y ambos son muy serios y muy cultos:
*orto**. *(Del lat. _ortus_).


*1. *m. Salida o aparición del Sol o de otro astro por el horizonte.

*orto-**. *(Del gr. ὀρθο-, recto).


*1. *elem. compos. Significa 'recto' o 'correcto'. _Ortodoncia, ortofonía, ortóptero._


¿Podríais explicarme por qué la loma del orto suena muy vulgar en ciertos países de aquel lado?


----------



## Peón

Vulgarísimo* Clares3*, hasta me da vergüenza ajena escucharlo de vos...

Saludos

PD. Aquí orto es *culo*, pero dicho de la peor manera posible. En algunos ámbitos la expresión es casi tan vulgar (aunque no tanto) como la impronunciable "echarse un polvo", que ya discutimos alguna vez.


----------



## Señor K

En Chile también se entiende "orto" por culo. De ahí que se deriven otras expresiones más "festivas" para lo mismo, como designarlo "Ortega", por ejemplo, u "ortocentro".

En fin...


----------



## clares3

Algo me había anticipado una hija mía que estudió en Santiago de Chile (por allí, papá, me dijo, lo de culo no lo entienden) pero no podía imaginar que un sinónimo de culo pudiera ser tan vulgar. Por acá lo más vulgar son los sinónimos de pene y de vagina pero los de culo se usan a diario sin problemas, igual que lo de echar un polvo. En fin, cuando os visite me cuidaré mucho de decir orto en ninguna parte.
Y gracias, Peón, por superar al fin la vergüenza ajena; el Sr. K lo tuvo más fácil, por lo visto.


----------



## Bloodsun

Realmente no me parece muy apropiado hablar de estos vulgarismos en el foro, pero si se permite... 
*orto=culo*

Las expresiones más comunes serían: "_Me rompieron el orto_" (connotación sexual o figurativa; en este último caso sería como que te cagaron, ej, te destrozaron en un examen), "_Metételo en el orto_" (al objeto, queriendo decir que no le interesa lo que le estás mostrando), "_Tiene un palo en el orto_" (postura rígida, como si en verdad tuviese un palo en el culo), "En la loma del orto" (muy lejos, ya mencionado en el otro hilo), "_Cerrá el orto_" (callate, cerrá la boca), "_Tiene cara de orto_" (cara de culo, es decir, de malhumor), etc. 

Hay infinitas combinaciones para usar la palabra *orto*, en todas como un sinónimo más vulgar de *culo*. En otros países pueden interpretar otra cosa, pero para nosotros es de lo más común. De hecho, si alguien usa esa palabra con otro significado real de diccionario, no creo que nadie le entienda, y te dirá que te recontra...

Saludos.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Creo que ya fue mencionado en otro hilo, pero si así fue, vale la pena repetirlo aquí: 

*orto- **1. *elem. compos. Significa 'recto' o 'correcto'. _Ortodoncia, ortofonía, ortóptero. (DRAE)_


*recto . *adj._ Zool._ Se dice de la última porción del intestino, que termina en el ano. (DRAE)


Ese parece haber sido el proceso de asociación de ideas que llevó a que orto fuera sinónimo de culo, aquí en los sures.

Saludos


----------



## Peón

clares3 said:


> Algo me había anticipado una hija mía que estudió en Santiago de Chile (por allí, papá, me dijo, lo de culo no lo entienden) pero no podía imaginar que un sinónimo de culo pudiera ser tan vulgar. Por acá lo más vulgar son los sinónimos de pene y de vagina pero los de culo se usan a diario sin problemas, igual que lo de echar un polvo. En fin, cuando os visite me cuidaré mucho de decir orto en ninguna parte.
> Y gracias, Peón, por superar al fin la vergüenza ajena; el Sr. K lo tuvo más fácil, por lo visto.


 
No te preocupés* Clares3*, despues de oir "echarse un pol...", ya estoy acostumbrado a tus exabruptos, quéseleva'cer...

Pero aquí _en la loma del culo_, también se dice, pero sería la expresión _light_, un poco más _finoli_ que orto. 

Saludos


----------



## Señor K

Bloodsun said:


> Realmente no me parece muy apropiado hablar de estos vulgarismos en el foro...


 
Yo tengo entendido que no hay mayor problema en hablar de términos vulgares en este foro si se hace con genuinas ansias de conocer expresiones idiomáticas. Por eso me he tomado la libertad de ser tan soez, si se quiere.

Lamento cualquier problema que esto haya producido.


----------



## clares3

No quiero salirme del hilo, querido Peón, pero es que por acá no suena tan mal lo que por allá os suena horrible (lo he visto en tus post, en los del Sr. K y en el último de Bloodsun, que incluso piensa que es tema inapropiado para el foro.
No quería yo suscitar un asunto desagradable pero tampoco quería quedarme con la duda.


----------



## Bloodsun

Yo sólo dudaba si acaso estaba permitido hablar aquí en estos términos, pero Sr. K parece pensar que no hay problema, así que... adelante. Como se ve en mi post de arriba, estoy muy familiarizada con la palabra *orto* argentina, no me molesta mencionarla.

Es también cierto que algunas cosas se oyen peor en algunos lugares que en otros, pero también es interesante aprender esas expresiones para no llevarse una sorpresa al encontrarse con alguien oriundo de esos lugares...


----------



## Peón

Pues al igual que a vos, a mí me parece de lo más apropiado hablar de *orto *y de* echarse un polvo *y de todo lo haga a nuestra lengua,* Clares3. *Es un placer compartir esto con todos los amigos, y de paso algunas veces nos reímos, que no es poca cosa, no? Por eso mi tono de chanza en este hilo.
Saludos.

Me parece que algunos compañeros mal interpretaron mis posts a *Clares3*. Parece ser que entendieron que estaba ofendido con la expresión, cuando en realidad no fue así para nada. Todo fue con la intención de explicar lo que se pedía en el consulta inicial con un tono jocoso y con doble sentido. Así debe entenderse. Por supuesto que es imposible ofenderse con estas cosas.
Un saludo.


----------



## clares3

Por si alguien lo entendió así, me apresuro a decir que yo no me ofendí en absoluto y a Peón lo tengo por amigo muy querido.


----------



## Irama

Me parece que no valen en este foro las consideraciones "vergonzosas" acerca de lo mal sonante de un vocablo . Sí es válido hacer estas consideraciones de grosería cuando se especifica el uso del vocablo. Pero se supone que aquí estamos utilizando las palabras como objeto de estudio. Esta palabra en particular me desagrada, no la profiero jamás, pero eso no obsta que pueda ser analizada "científicamente".


----------



## duvija

Totalmente de acuerdo con las literarias citas de Bloodsun.
Pero (siempre hay un pero...)¿ 'orto' es 'culo' o más específicamente 'ojete'? (si me permiten la expresión)

Creo que el culo es todo, aunque se pueda usar el todo por las partes...


----------



## Bloodsun

duvija said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo con las literarias citas de Bloodsun.
> Pero (siempre hay un pero...)¿ 'orto' es 'culo' o más específicamente 'ojete'? (si me permiten la expresión)
> 
> Creo que el culo es todo, aunque se pueda usar el todo por las partes...



Creo que ojete sería una forma levemente más suave de decir orto, pero igual es vulgar. Se puede reemplazar orto por ojete en cualquiera de los casos, igual que por culo. 
Es cuestión de costumbre, y de qué tan gráfico se quiera ser. A veces determinadas expresiones las decimos con ojete (ej. me fue para el ojete) o con orto (ej, me fue para el orto) indistintamente; aunque a veces orto es peor todavía que ojete. Según la forma de decirlo, culo puede sonar semejante a ojete u orto (ej, me fue para el culo).
Podría decirse que *orto*, *culo* y *ojete* son sinónimos.

Pero nunca hay que olvidar el tono en que se dice. (Ej, si se multiplican las R: "Me fue para el orrrrrto" es como una potencia de ortos). A menudo eso define a qué nos estemos refiriendo los Argentino con nuestras expresiones...


----------



## Vampiro

Seamos más específicos, por favor, a ver si nos ordenamos.
Es verdad, en los dichos todos esos vocablos son intercambiables y tienen la misma intención (orto, ojete, culo, poto, traste, etc)
En lo personal me suena más vulgar “culo” que “orto”, pero eso puede ser producto de que en mi ámbito de trabajo se presta más a bromas, con palabras como “ortográfico”, “ortogonal”, etc. 
Pero a lo que iba: “orto” no es todo el culo, sino aquella parte más oscura en la que se arremolina el cuero… el agujero, para ser más claros.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Bloodsun said:


> Realmente no me parece muy apropiado hablar de estos vulgarismos en el foro, pero si se permite...
> *orto=culo*


 
Aquí no se entiende. Sólo se utiliza en lenguaje culto y dentro de un contexto muy específico para referirse al amanecer, o bien como parte de otra palabra ortopedia, ortodoncia, etc. como ya ha mencionado Clares3.

No veo el vulgarismo por ninguna parte.


----------



## Peón

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Aquí no se entiende. Sólo se utiliza en lenguaje culto y dentro de un contexto muy específico para referirse al amanecer, o bien como parte de otra palabra ortopedia, ortodoncia, etc. como ya ha mencionado Clares3.
> 
> *No veo el vulgarismo por ninguna parte*.


 
Bueno... como se ha dicho en el hilo, por lo menos en el Cono Sur la palabra es *muy *vulgar. A ese uso nos referimos todos los de estos lares.

En lo que respecta a la diferencia entre *orto / ojete*, entiendo que orto (que reitero, aquí es mucho más vulgar que culo) puede referirse tanto al ojo del culo (¡qué quevediano que estoy!) como al traste, a las nalgas, digamos. 
El piropo de un guarango a una señorita con un lindo trasero puede ser: _- ¡Mamita, qué orto!_ También, comentarios de varones: _-Esa mina tiene un orto espectacular. _Es evidente que en ambos casos no se están refiriendo al agujero, sino al traste.
Saludos


----------



## Calambur

Peón said:


> ...*agujero* del culo (¡qué quevediano que estoy!)...


Quevedo lo llamaba "ojo del culo", y además decía cosas como que la honra estaba siempre cerca del culo de las mujeres.


----------



## Peón

Nos cruzamos en lo del "ojo del culo" *Calambu*r. Lo estaba modificando en el mismo momento de tu post. Creo que la obra se llama "Gracias y desgracias del ojo del culo".


----------



## Vampiro

Peón said:


> El piropo de un guarango a una señorita con un lindo trasero puede ser: _- ¡Mamita, qué orto!_ También, comentarios de varones: _-Esa mina tiene un orto espectacular. _Es evidente que en ambos casos no se están refiriendo al agujero, sino al traste.


Bueno, si es por eso… también he escuchado, en un nivel de vulgaridad cercano al de un presidiario, “¡¡Qué pedazo de ojete!!”, y no creo que se hayan estado refiriendo al extremo del intestino grueso.
Quiero decir con esto que en ese nivel de lenguaje cualquier cosa es posible.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Lurrezko

No tenía conciencia de que orto fuera tan vulgar. Todos mis amigos argentinos y uruguayos la usan en el ámbito privado y coloquial (con mucha *r*, como dice Bloodsun), y son todos gente de buen nivel cultural. A mis desentrenados oídos españoles, suena hasta simpático....


----------



## duvija

Lurrezko oinak said:


> No tenía conciencia de que orto fuera tan vulgar. Todos mis amigos argentinos y uruguayos la usan en el ámbito privado y coloquial (con mucha *r*, como dice Bloodsun), y son todos gente de buen nivel cultural. A mis desentrenados oídos españoles, suena hasta simpático....


 

Es que el nivel cultural no tiene nada que ver con esto. Uno puede ser bocasucia y ganar un Pulitzer.


----------



## Peón

Vampiro said:


> Bueno, si es por eso… también he escuchado, en un nivel de vulgaridad cercano al de un presidiario, “¡¡Qué pedazo de ojete!!”, y no creo que se hayan estado refiriendo al extremo del intestino grueso.
> Quiero decir con esto que en ese nivel de lenguaje cualquier cosa es posible.
> Saludos.
> _


 
Claro, *ojete,* también significa agujero del culo y nalgas, según las circunstancias. Son lindezas equiparables *Vampiro.*

Saludos


----------



## Irama

Lurrezko oinak said:


> No tenía conciencia de que orto fuera tan vulgar. Todos mis amigos argentinos y uruguayos la usan en el ámbito privado y coloquial (con mucha *r*, como dice Bloodsun), y son todos gente de buen nivel cultural. A mis desentrenados oídos españoles, suena hasta simpático....


 
Cuando yo era chica era una palabra de uso casi secreto, de hecho nunca la había escuchado hasta no hace tantos años. Últimamente su uso se ha universalizado bastante, razón por la cual lo chocante del término ha disminuido. Pero igualmente suena muy feo.


----------



## Lurrezko

duvija said:


> Es que el nivel cultural no tiene nada que ver con esto. Uno puede ser bocasucia y ganar un Pulitzer.



Pues tienes toda la razón.


----------



## duvija

¡Qué va a sonar feo! Tiene hasta la rrrrr que tanto nos gusta. Es una sólida palabra castellana.

Lo que sí me hace gracia es cuando un amigo de Baires me dijo '' mi hijo va a la ORT" y tuve que contestar que yo nunca podría mandar a mis hijos a estudiar a un lugar, donde si le agregamos una vocal, "¡suena como el culo!" Inmediatamente me miró y muy serio dijo " ah, se vé que sos lingüista".


----------



## Peón

Lurrezko oinak said:


> No tenía conciencia de que orto fuera tan vulgar. Todos mis amigos argentinos y uruguayos la usan en el ámbito privado y coloquial (con mucha *r*, como dice Bloodsun), y son todos gente de buen nivel cultural. A mis desentrenados oídos españoles, suena hasta simpático....


 
Supongo que allí los paisanos lo hacen como guiño y signo de pertenencia. Ojo que aquí también lo usamos, pero en circunstancias especiales: enojo, charla entre varones o entre amigos de *mucha* confianza, etc. No es una palabra que dirías delante de tus hijos menores, ni frente a tus padres, tíos o abuelos, salvo alguna que otra vez. Justamente *en la loma del orto* es una de las expresiones menos vulgares de todas: _Salí mal de la autopista y aparecí en la loma del orto._ El resto, muy difícil de decir en el ámbito familiar o laboral.

Saludos

PD: Efectivamente, la gracia de la vulgaridad es pronunciarlo como *orrrrto.*


----------



## duvija

Peón said:


> Ojo que aquí también lo usamos, pero en circunstancias especiales: enojo, charla entre varones *(??? sexismo para el uso de 'orto'?)*
> 
> 
> No es una palabra que dirías delante de tus hijos menores, (*juaaaaaa, cosas peores les he dicho a los míos*)
> 
> 
> PD: Efectivamente, la gracia de la vulgaridad es pronunciarlo como *orrrrto.*


 

Saludos


----------



## Peón

Por supuesto *duvija,* como en casi todos los insultos, hay sexismo. 
Hay términos que se usan entre varones y no con mujeres presentes, sobre todo los referidos a los atributos femeninos. Creo que no es ninguna novedad, no sé por qué tantos signos de interrogación. Estamos hablando del uso del término no haciendo una valoración de los usuarios.

Por otro lado si leés bien y no apresuradamente, puse "*entre amigos de mucha confianza". *El masculino en castellano es genérico (¿otra muestra de sexismo?) por lo que amigos comprende también al sexo femenino. (Ahora también con esto de la igualdad las mujeres insultan casi tanto como los varones, así que no hay de qué preocuparse).

El hecho de que vos le digás *orto *y otras lindezas a tus hijos no quiere decir que sea un término de uso familiar en la generalidad de los casos. Eso es lo que pretendemos decir todos los que en el hilo dijimos que la palabra es de uso vulgar. No vayamos a hacer creer a los amigos que no conocen el alcance de la palabra de que se trata de una dulce y simpática palabrita que usamos al calor del hogar familar. Definitivamente no es así (aunque haya familias que la usen).
Saludos.


----------



## Calambur

Peón said:


> ...*palabra es de uso vulgar*. No vayamos a hacer creer a los amigos que no conocen el alcance de la palabra de que se trata de una dulce y simpática palabrita que usamos al calor del hogar familar. Definitivamente no es así (aunque haya familias que la usen).
> Saludos.


Totalmente de acuerdo.
No vamos a escandalizarnos -ya todos estamos creciditos- pero no puede decirse en cualquier parte.
Es una grosería y punto.


----------



## duvija

Peón said:


> Por supuesto *duvija,* como en casi todos los insultos, hay sexismo.
> Hay términos que se usan entre varones y no con mujeres presentes, sobre todo los referidos a los atributos femeninos. Creo que no es ninguna novedad, no sé por qué tantos signos de interrogación. Estamos hablando del uso del término no haciendo una valoración de los usuarios.
> 
> Por otro lado si leés bien y no apresuradamente, puse "*entre amigos de mucha confianza". *El masculino en castellano es genérico (¿otra muestra de sexismo?) por lo que amigos comprende también al sexo femenino. (Ahora también con esto de la igualdad las mujeres insultan casi tanto como los varones, así que no hay de qué preocuparse).
> 
> El hecho de que vos le digás *orto *y otras lindezas a tus hijos no quiere decir que sea un término de uso familiar en la generalidad de los casos. Eso es lo que pretendemos decir todos los que en el hilo dijimos que la palabra es de uso vulgar. No vayamos a hacer creer a los amigos que no conocen el alcance de la palabra de que se trata de una dulce y simpática palabrita que usamos al calor del hogar familar. Definitivamente no es así (aunque haya familias que la usen).
> Saludos.


 

Aclaración: 'orto' NO es un atributo femenino. Por lo tanto decir que se 'usa entre varones', no es totalmente correcto. Es lo más parecido al sexismo que se pueda encontrar. 

Es cierto que los no nativos no deben usar esta palabra si no saben bien en qué ambiente están. Esto se aclaró totalmente desde el principio.

Creo que las únicas palabras que no se pueden usar entre adultos, son las que no se entiendan. Mientras se entiendan, son usables. Y como todas, hay que saber dónde y con quien se usan.


----------



## Peón

duvija said:


> Aclaración: 'orto' NO es un atributo femenino. Por lo tanto decir que se 'usa entre varones', no es totalmente correcto. Es lo más parecido al sexismo que se pueda encontrar.
> 
> Es cierto que los no nativos no deben usar esta palabra si no saben bien en qué ambiente están. Esto se aclaró totalmente desde el principio.
> 
> Creo que las únicas palabras que no se pueden usar entre adultos, son las que no se entiendan. Mientras se entiendan, son usables. Y como todas, hay que saber dónde y con quien se usan.


 
No entiendo. Pero no importa.


----------



## Calambur

Bloodsun said:


> También estoy de acuerdo. Pero concordemos en que decir *"Cara de orto" cada vez es más común*, y cada vez se usa más incluso en el entorno familiar. No digo que esté bien, yo prefiero omitir este término siempre que pueda de mi lenguaje, pero la verdad es que escuchar *cara de orto ahora no suena taaan terrible como hace unos años... *Y a menudo es la mejor forma de expresar lo que se quiere decir sin caer en vocablos anticuados como "Cara de traste".


No suena _taaan_ terrible porque a todo se acostumbra el hombre. Pero hay montones de maneras de decir lo mismo sin caer en la grosería. 
En fin, cada uno es libre y dueño de elegir.
Disto de ser un angelito, pero alguna vez me he retirado de una reunión de amigos porque me molestaba, ¡mucho!, el lenguaje que usaba uno de los presentes (que no era de "mis" amigos, por cierto).


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

*Nota de moderación*​ 

Estimados y apreciados compañeros:


A efecto de conservar abierto este interesantísimo hilo y no tener que cerrarlo, se les suplica no salirse del tema: *"en la loma del orto (orto)"* evitando, por favor, hacer apreciaciones o juicios de valor, pues la consulta que originó esta discusión es de índole estrictamente lingüística y no cultural ode otra naturaleza.

Seguro de contar con su siempre usual colaboración,


*Ayutuxte*
*Moderador*


----------



## solysombra

duvija said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo con las literarias citas de Bloodsun.
> Pero (siempre hay un pero...)¿ 'orto' es 'culo' o más específicamente 'ojete'? (si me permiten la expresión)
> 
> Creo que el culo es todo, aunque se pueda usar el todo por las partes...


Creo que te entendí... 
Culo es culo, y orto es sinónimo de ojete.

Cuando se le dice algo a una mujer acerca de su trasero, se le dice "qué culo", y de ninguna manera "qué orto" o "qué ojete" que podrían usarse para expresar que la susodicha tiene mucha suerte.

Agrego: No sé cómo no lo vi antes, igual es como que alguien hubiera mezclado todos los posts. De todas maneras veo que no coincido con Peón en su post nº 18. Quizás se use orto por culo como una extensión del significado. Pero básicamente... bueno, es lo que dije. No lo quiero repetir.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Como siempre puede haber alguien de fina sensibilidad, para referirse a esa parte de la anatomía se puede recurrir a la frase 'donde la espalda pierde su digno nombre'.
Para el centro de lo mismo:
- Por donde se empiezan los cestos (usual en Portugal)
- Por donde se cargan los camiones (en parte de España)
- Por debajo de la cola (ídem)
- Donde se riza el cuero (aportación de Vampiro)
Así evitamos también los malentendidos, porque por ejemplo, lo de 'orto' para mí no es vulgar: es o era simplemente desconocido en la acepción que se está considerando. Y ahora que lo sé, solo me serviría con interlocutores de allende los mares.


----------



## Vampiro

Agregaré algo sólo para complementar este interesante, instructivo, aunque un tanto maloliente hilo. No fue lo que se consultó, pero el dato podría servirle a alguien: nadie aclaró qué significa realmente “En la loma del orto”.
Es una de esas expresiones utilizadas para indicar que algo está en un lugar lejano (“El lago queda en la loma del orto, pero el viaje vale la pena”), o que fue a parar a un lugar remoto (“Me diste mal la dirección, fui a parar a la loma del orto”)
Equivalentes hay muchos, pero son tema para otro hilo.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Señor K

Vampiro said:


> Agregaré algo sólo para complementar este interesante, instructivo, aunque un tanto maloliente hilo.  No fue lo que se consultó, pero el dato podría servirle a alguien: nadie aclaró qué significa realmente “En la loma del orto”.
> Es una de esas expresiones utilizadas para indicar que algo está en un lugar lejano (“El lago queda en la loma del orto, pero el viaje vale la pena”), o que fue a parar a un lugar remoto (“Me diste mal la dirección, fui a parar a la loma del orto”)
> Equivalentes hay muchos, pero son tema para otro hilo.
> Saludos.
> _



El significado de esta expresión ya está en otro post, donde se consultó por expresiones similares en los países hispanoparlantes. 

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1950673

Quizás puedas darte una vuelta para complementar los que yo escribí,  Vampiro, porque sé que hay varias en Chile, pero lamentablemente mi  memoria me juega varias malas pasadas. =D

Ah, y como bien dijo mi compatriota porfírico, la palabra "orto" en Chile se entiende perfectamente, pero no es tan vulgar como al parecer lo es en Argentina, por ejemplo. Acá está más al nivel de "leseo" (relajo, bromas), tal como decir "poto", "trasero" o "popín", aunque sí un tanto más violenta. Definitivamente, más fuerte es "culo" y pueden usar "derrière", si quieren ser más "potifrunci".


----------



## clares3

Hola a todos
Ha sido un hilo interesantísimo que empezó con las muy clásicas citas de la salida del sol (u otro astro) y la rectitud y ha acabado en la más pura escatología. Pero me habéis sacado de dudas de forma muy cumplida. Por mi parte, gracias a todos por vuestras contribuciones. Ah, y cuando consiga ir a Argentina/Chile (total, sólo están los Andes de por medio) me cuidaré mucho de mentar el orto a menos que cuente con coartada ortográfico/lingüística.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Señor K said:


> El significado de esta expresión ya está en otro post, donde se consultó por expresiones similares en los países hispanoparlantes.
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1950673
> 
> Quizás puedas darte una vuelta para complementar los que yo escribí,  Vampiro, porque sé que hay varias en Chile, pero lamentablemente mi  memoria me juega varias malas pasadas. =D
> 
> Ah, y como bien dijo mi compatriota porfírico, la palabra "orto" en Chile se entiende perfectamente, pero no es tan vulgar como al parecer lo es en Argentina, por ejemplo. Acá está más al nivel de "leseo" (relajo, bromas), tal como decir "poto", "trasero" o "popín", aunque sí un tanto más violenta. Definitivamente, más fuerte es "culo" y pueden usar "derrière", si quieren ser más "potifrunci".



O también 'rulé'. 

Por aquí 'culo' tiene el grado de vulgaridad que resulte del contexto.
Un brillante 'de culo de vaso' tiene ciertamente poco valor, pero se oye con normalidad. Algo parecido sucede con 'perder el culo' por hacer las cosas a toda prisa. 
Una frase de sentido parecido a 'en la loma del orto' sería 'en el culo del mundo', por algo lejano o, quizá, oculto, difícil de encontrar.


----------

